# steroid quality



## rich87 (Sep 29, 2012)

i bough steroids last week, and plan on taking them in a few weeks,

but what i want to know is:

i got test 400 made in a lab called bioniche pharma, and it has no hologram on it,

anyone know anything about it?

and i got dbols made in a lab call biosira?

ill get pics up soon to make it easier,

il also get up pics of my pct

thanks


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

never heard of either of them mate, get pics up


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I think there is going to be a lot of " obscure " labs popping up now.

Here's what l think is happening, UGL's are providing people with vials of gear un labelled and basically the seller is sticking hos own label on it.


----------



## rich87 (Sep 29, 2012)

picture here of roids and pct ( nolvadex and hcg)

bottle of test 400 and the box below it,

thanks


----------



## rich87 (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Try again Rich they didn't show.


----------



## rich87 (Sep 29, 2012)

cant seem to get attachments working

- - - Updated - - -

here


----------



## dbol5 (Jan 21, 2012)

Never heard of either mate, the dbols look like a knock off scirox lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

dbol5 said:


> Never heard of either mate, the dbols look like a knock off scirox lol


x2 what i was thinking

fancy packaging but doesnt really mean sh1t, jab and see mate


----------



## rich87 (Sep 29, 2012)

thanks lads,

i suppose take them and see and then report back.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Does the HCG box say Provigil on it? If so thats a med name for keeping alert and sleep narcolepsy etc....


----------



## rich87 (Sep 29, 2012)

yeah it says provigil on it,, good or bad?


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Well I personally wouldnt trust a med that has HCG on it then a name that gives the impression its something else entirely.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Look at this:

http://www.provigil.com/

Sorry to give you bad news.


----------



## rich87 (Sep 29, 2012)

thanks for the info :/


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Milky said:


> I think there is going to be a lot of " obscure " labs popping up now.
> 
> Here's what l think is happening, UGL's are providing people with vials of gear un labelled and basically the seller is sticking hos own label on it.


 orrrr maybe all the ugls are run by one person?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RascaL18 said:


> orrrr maybe all the ugls are run by one person?


Lost me there mate, not a chance of that TBH.

Mine is based on fact as l know someone who has been offered this service.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Milky said:


> Lost me there mate, not a chance of that TBH.
> 
> Mine is based on fact as l know someone who has been offered this service.


I was taking p!ss like every one says prochem= rohm, med tech= gb


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RascaL18 said:


> I was taking p!ss like every one says prochem= rohm, med tech= gb


ah right sorry mate went right over my head that.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

there are unlabeld bottles coming from china aswell


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> I think there is going to be a lot of " obscure " labs popping up now.
> 
> Here's what l think is happening, UGL's are providing people with vials of gear un labelled and basically the seller is sticking hos own label on it.


You should make a thread about it to raise awareness imo...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> You should make a thread about it to raise awareness imo...


Thought about it TBH mate.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Milky said:


> Thought about it TBH mate.


i think if a lab is selling unlabeled bottles they will be underdosed keeping there name at the top and keeping sales for them self as a bottle of there labeled will go for more than un labeled, same with the stuff coming from china, end of the day its not there name on the bottle and there reputation at stake, the lads putting in the work will always come out on top in the end


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Milky said:


> Thought about it TBH mate.


When you say unlabled, you mean like plain oiled filled vials OR real gear in a vial just un branded to be branded by source?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Sounds like good gear will be even harder to get , ****es me off they fake all pharma amps , fake ugl gear , ugls make ****e underdossed gear now there selling unlabed gear to guys to market as there own ! I'm sure they will be top class lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RascaL18 said:


> When you say unlabled, you mean like plain oiled filled vials OR real gear in a vial just un branded to be branded by source?


Real gear mate to put your own label on.

Lets face it tho if its sh*t gear word will soon spread.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Milky said:


> Real gear mate to put your own label on.
> 
> Lets face it tho if its sh*t gear word will soon spread.


We are getting dicked left right and center , by sources, labs and fakes! The more I hear the more home brew sounds better!!


----------



## rich87 (Sep 29, 2012)

i wouldnt think the fella i got my gear from would sell **** though,

he is well known in the irish bodybuilding,

if he sold ****, that would give him a name.


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

hcg looks alright... there is plenty of different online stores that stock it... personally ive never come across faked hcg....


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

durhamlad said:


> Does the HCG box say Provigil on it? If so thats a med name for keeping alert and sleep narcolepsy etc....


there is a few different brands of hcg on fertility sites that have provigil on the box by at least 2(edited this because there is tons of brands) different companies....


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

http://www.maneeshpharma.com/products/Ace_Provigil.html


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Look at this:
> 
> http://www.provigil.com/
> 
> Sorry to give you bad news.


I have seen that provigil before, my mate had some, didnt have any issues.

EDITED

I am not saying it legit like, just posting some more resources


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

griffo13 said:


> there is a few different brands of hcg on fertility sites that have provigil on the box by at least 2(edited this because there is tons of brands) different companies....


Well I wont trust a company that labels their box provigil, however provigil is not hcg its a trade name for modinafil. A completely different medication. Aint no way mislabelled crap would be coming near me lol

Ive even thrown gear in the bin that Id never used due to a spelling mistake lol


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> are you stupid or something? Do you want to get banned? You just posted 3 different sources for steroids their mate.


edited, only links to info about HCG.

Anyways deleted


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DianabolLecter said:


> edited, only links to info about HCG.
> 
> Anyways deleted


Benefit of the doubt this time but ut should be a perm ban.

How ever you deleted it sharpish so just be a bit more careful in future what you post please mate .


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> Benefit of the doubt this time but ut should be a perm ban.
> 
> How ever you deleted it sharpish so just be a bit more careful in future what you post please mate .


no worries


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DianabolLecter said:


> no worries


sorry mate was rude to you but dont ever do that again lol


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> sorry mate was rude to you but dont ever do that again lol


It's ok, I have broad shoulders (boulders), its a forum, i dont listen to anyone but a mod ;-)

Peace


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DianabolLecter said:


> It's ok, I have broad shoulders (boulders), its a forum, i dont listen to anyone but a mod ;-)
> 
> Peace


good stuff cause i myself felt that comment was uncalled for lol so apologize again


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> good stuff cause i myself felt that comment was uncalled for lol so apologize again


no problemo


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Have we got Clegg on here, all this saying sorry! :lol:


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Have we got Clegg on here, all this saying sorry! :lol:


Clegg should take some test - make the tart into a man rather than Cameron's puppet


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

durhamlad said:


> Well I wont trust a company that labels their box provigil, however provigil is not hcg its a trade name for modinafil. A completely different medication. Aint no way mislabelled crap would be coming near me lol
> 
> Ive even thrown gear in the bin that Id never used due to a spelling mistake lol


i was just thinking.. how do you know that provigil was used on modinafil first... since that brand name for modinafil has only been used since 1998 in the us..... and hcg as far as im aware of has been around alot longer since provigil and modinafil.... (just food for thought)


----------



## rich87 (Sep 29, 2012)

im going to try it out in a few weeks,

im probably being too paranoid about it and thinking too much about it,

ive been researching the internet for the last few months,

and while its very informative its also very confusing because everyone is saying a different thing to the next person and i dont know who to believe,

ive also asked a few people in person about it and they said it looks ok.

just wanted to find a bit more about them on here before i took them.

thanks for the info though.


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

rich87 said:


> im going to try it out in a few weeks,
> 
> im probably being too paranoid about it and thinking too much about it,
> 
> ...


that is the problem about getting to many opinions... you dont know which one to take for granted. just take care of your self. thats the main thing. best of luck.


----------



## rich87 (Sep 29, 2012)

griffo13 said:


> that is the problem about getting to many opinions... you dont know which one to take for granted. just take care of your self. thats the main thing. best of luck.


Thanks a lot.

Really appreciate it


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

To apply for a patent on a trade name as far as I'm aware that name has to be unique and never used before?? Plus just google provigil there are no results in the first few pages that return hcg and secondly all medical reference to provigil is to it as the drug modafinil.


----------



## doggiestyle85 (Jan 8, 2013)

Rich,

Hows things man,dont want to jack your thread pal but was just curious as to how you got on with The Bioniche Pharma and Biosera products as i have the same brands here myself and am due to start my cycle in a few weeks???PS also got mine of a well known BB in Ireland


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

doggiestyle85 said:


> Rich,
> 
> Hows things man,dont want to jack your thread pal but was just curious as to how you got on with The Bioniche Pharma and Biosera products as i have the same brands here myself and am due to start my cycle in a few weeks???PS also got mine of a well known BB in Ireland


nice 1st post, lab not took off yet :innocent:


----------



## doggiestyle85 (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice first post????


----------



## doggiestyle85 (Jan 8, 2013)

Lucs have u ever used these brands before?


----------



## doggiestyle85 (Jan 8, 2013)

BUMP :001_tt2:


----------



## doggiestyle85 (Jan 8, 2013)

Double Bump LOL Come on boys hook my up :lol:


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

doggiestyle85 said:


> Lucs have u ever used these brands before?


nah not till this thread mate, is normaly a sale pitch when new ones pop up, could be ok though no reason for it not to be, so many new ones its hard to keep track, i stick with the tried and tested labs mate, if they still around and used in 6 month and been used i may start to take an interest


----------



## doggiestyle85 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the reply mate,

I wish that richie geezer would get his ass back online and give some feed back LOL So many ppl start forums asking is something G2G and then never keep you posted on wether or not it was  think il be going back to exchange that sh*t :2guns:


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Seems to be plenty of bioniche where I am atm. Pain to inject as its overdosed apparently.. How did you get on with it?


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Milky said:


> I think there is going to be a lot of " obscure " labs popping up now.
> 
> Here's what l think is happening, UGL's are providing people with vials of gear un labelled and basically the seller is sticking hos own label on it.


Yes milky you are correct. somebody i know was ordering boxes of gear made in the land of chopsticks with no labels on them and putting labels on it. Do you rember biogen idec labs and there was another aswell and cant remember but both were absolute pants and I told him to just get his gear elsewhere!


----------



## riloal (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi, anyone else has experiences with bioniche pharma? Feedback would be very greatful. Thanks


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Philly_1 said:


> Seems to be plenty of bioniche where I am atm. *Pain to inject as its overdosed apparently*.. How did you get on with it?


Or they just have their BA content too high?


----------



## rich87 (Sep 29, 2012)

hi lads,

very sorry for late reply,

i completely forgot about this thread

but anyways,

im after going through 2 cycles using bioniche pharma since this thread was made,

first cycle went well,

small bit of PIP but seemed to have gotten good results,

im not an experienced user, it was my first cycle so it was hard to compare it to other steroids,

but i seemed to work no problem for me,

the dbol i took didnt seem to do much for me so i decided to stop and throw them away,

then my 2nd cycle, i started with bioniche pharma test 400 again,

everything was going well, small bit of PIP, till i noticed that the rubber stopper started breaking off everytime i drew with a 21 gauge pin and into the vial,

after a few weeks there was loads of little bits of rubber floating in my vial so i threw it out and got some ISIS labs test 400 instead which i found much better and no PIP whatsoever,

i am now cruising on bionich pharma again, but i started drawing with a 23 gauge pin instead and it seems to be ok, there is no rubber floating around,

but i drew last night with a 21 gauge pin and a bit of rubber came off again, so i assume the smaller pin you use to draw that you might be ok?

i just bought some test e, tren e and winnie from crius labs so i can start that soon,

il see how that goes,

thanks lads


----------



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

Bioneche and Biosira are both good one is puerto rican other is indian generic lab i have had good results and people i know have with both should probably do more research before buying rather than after mate.


----------



## gunshowrich (Aug 20, 2013)

anyone used the biosira dbol?? just curios


----------

